# Se la jouer



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes a todos,

Estoy buscando una traducción para la expresión "*elle se la joue*". 
Encontré la frase: "Elle est compétente dans son métier, *mais elle se la joue un peu trop*". "*Se la jouer*" significa algo así como "dárselas de importante", pero en un tono un poco más coloquial, me parece. La traducción "(...) pero se pasa *dándoselas de importante*" no me convence.
¿Alguién tiene alguna sugerencia, por favor?
De antemano, muchas gracias.
Un saludo.
Josiane


----------



## yserien

¿Con aires de grandeza ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Si on admet que dans la phrase française le* la* de _se la jouer_ correspond à la _comédie _on peut utiliser :
- sobreactuar

Espera otras propuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aire_Azul

yserien said:


> ¿Con aires de grandeza ?



Gracias, Yserien,
 
¿ Entonces sería « (…) _*pero se pasa con sus aires de grandeza *_» ? Guardo tu proposición. Me gustaría saber si puede haber una expresión aún más coloquial.
 
Un saludo, y de nuevo, gracias.
 
Josiane


----------



## Aire_Azul

Cintia&Martine said:


> Si on admet que dans la phrase française le* la* de _se la jouer_ correspond à la _comédie _on peut utiliser :
> - sobreactuar


Gracias, Martine.

Estoy por una parte de acuerdo contigo, pero me parece que una persona quien « se la joue » no sólo sobreactúa, sino que casi acaba creyéndose tan importante como lo que finge ser. No se si me expreso bien. « Elle se la joue » significa más bien, creo,  que la actuación de esta persona acaba influyendo en ella y que se sobreestima.

De nuevo, muchas gracias.

Josiane


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Estoy de acuerdo... sobreactúa para un solo público: ella misma 
Pero eso no significa que siempre sea con aires de grandeza.
Elle peut se la jouer très sérieuse / très aimable / très affairée / très au courant et même pourquoi pas très humble... bref tout ce qu'on peut imaginer se jouer quand on veut se montrer compétent.


----------



## yserien

Según una de las múltiples definiciones de CNRTL de jouer, la traducción literal en español sería "ella se la juega" ,arriesga mucho .


----------



## Vergari

Hola Aire:



Aire~~Azul said:


> "Elle est compétente dans son métier, *mais elle se la joue un peu trop*". "*Se la jouer*" significa algo así como "dárselas de importante", pero en un tono un poco más coloquial, me parece.



En mi zona se diría: "Es muy competente en su trabajo pero se lo cree demasiado."

O: "Es muy competente en su trabajo pero se lo tiene muy creído."

Pero ten en cuenta también lo que te dice Cintia&Martine y mira bien el contexto, no vaya a tener otro matiz la expresión esta.



Cintia&Martine said:


> Estoy de acuerdo... sobreactúa para un solo público: ella misma
> Pero eso no significa que siempre sea con aires de grandeza.
> Elle peut se la jouer très sérieuse / très aimable / très affairée / très au courant et même pourquoi pas très humble... bref tout ce qu'on peut imaginer se jouer quand on veut se montrer competent.



Saludos


----------



## Aire_Azul

Gracias, Martine. Tienes toda la razón, y había interpretado las dos partes de la frase como separadas. Tu lo verías más bien como una comparación entre el hecho de ser competente y la imagen que resulta de esto. ¿No ?
Yo, pensaba que era más bien « Aunque es muy competente, tenemos que reconocer que exagera (esta imagen de supercompetente) ». Lo que pasa es que con « se la jouer » a secas se sobrentiende la idea de presumir uno. No puedo dar más contexto, dado que es casi todo lo que se dice sobre esta persona.

Hola, y muchas gracias, Vergari,

Me parecen estupendas tu expresiones, y existe y también en Francia  « s’y croire », como sinónimo de enfatuarse. Creo que tu proposición es la que más me gusta.

Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos.

Josiane


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Aire~~Azul said:


> Gracias, Martine. Tienes toda la razón, y había interpretado las dos partes de la frase como separadas. Tu lo verías más bien como una comparación entre el hecho de ser competente y la imagen que resulta de esto. ¿No ? Sí, así es pero no significa que tenga yo razón, es solo cómo lo veo. Es el conector *mais* que me indujo a pensar que iba demasiado lejos en su papel de competente y que las dos cosas iban relacionadas.
> Ahora bien, ser competente es razón suficiente para ser orgulloso de ello y dárselas de.
> (en pocas palabras la he liado sin ayudar, lo siento )


----------



## Aire_Azul

No la has líado, Martine, sino que mis explicaciones eran demasiado escasas. Lo que pasa es que no tengo más, dado que el texto cambia de tema después de esta frase. Y es verdad que “se la jouer” puede tener otros significados, si se le añade un complemento circunstancial. Y en esto eres supercompetente.

  Yserien, perdona si no te he contestado antes, pero en el caso que me ocupa, no se trata de arriesgarse, sino de infatuarse exageradamente. DE nuevo, te agradezco.

  Buenas noches a todos!

  Josiane


----------



## Purificacion89

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola! ¿Podría alguien ayudarme con esta expresión del francés al español?

"Ici, à part quelques aficionados qui _se la jouent branchés, _personne ne connaît Les Sunday DRivers"

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Purificación89, ¡bienvenida al foro!

Diría: *Que se las dan de modernos*.

Vamos los que *presumen* de estar  siempre a la última en todo, de conocer lo útlimo, lo más moderno, lo que acaba de salir al mercado, la pelí que acaba de salir y que hay que ver si absolutamente, o si no no estás "branché"...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

Podría ser : que presumen de estar en la onda. Que se las dan de guays.


----------



## Purificacion89

Merci beaucoup! Cero que  lo dejaré así:

"Aquí, a parte de algunos aficionados que van de guays, nadie los conoce".

À Bientôt!


----------



## Pohana

Aquí diríamos _se la echan de modernos._


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Francamente, no veo lo que "guay" (sympa, chouette, génial) tiene que ver con "branché".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Purificacion89

Gracias a todos!


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola a todos.

He aprendido que la expresión "se la jouer quelque chose" viene a significar en español algo así como 'dárselas de algo', y así parece confirmarse con los comentarios en este hilo. No obstante, me he encontrado otra situación en la que no estoy seguro de que signifique eso.

La frase en la que tengo dudas en francés es "Je me la joue cool". Me pregunto si ese _cool_ en francés es análogo al español 'guay' o sería más bien en el sentido de 'tranquilo/calmado'. ¿Qué significa realmente entonces la expresión en este contexto? ¿Él se las da de guay o es que aparenta estar tranquilo?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## jprr

dexterciyo said:


> . Me pregunto si ese _cool_ en francés es análogo al español 'guay' o sería más bien en el sentido de 'tranquilo/calmado'.


Me parece que sería más bien "tranqui"/"tránqui" que "tranquilo"
Más allá no encuentro la formulación - "darselas de" no me convence, tal vez "pasarselas" pero tampoco me parece lo que se apróxima más. Lo siento.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Difícilmente habrá una traducción directa. En el habla costarricense: “me la llevo suave”.


----------



## swift

Aire_Azul said:


> Elle est compétente dans son métier, *mais elle se la joue un peu trop*


Es muy buena en lo que hace, pero...

... es un poco {presumida/engreída}
... se cree la gran cosa (México y Centroamérica)
... va de sobrada (España)
Hay más aquí: Caminar llevándose el mundo por delante.


----------

